# Brought Home Our New Outback 300bh On Friday!



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm a first-time RV owner as of Friday!

I have been lurking on this site about 2 years~ I've registered a couple different times, and have gleaned a LOT of great advice before I even picked up the Outback. My wife and I have been looking at various RV's for 2 years, and decided a long time ago on Outback~ it just took a while to decide what model, and to get into a position to purchase. We went camping with some friends who have a 27' Prowler a couple times, and last summer we even rented a Winnebago for a trip.

First order of business was a tow vehicle, and like everything, there were compromises. The TV is my wife's daily driver, and she insisted on an SUV over a truck, to better haul the kids around (plus, she really has a thing for Suburbans.) So last December, when GM was really hurting, we got a tremendous deal on a 2500 Suburban, with all of the various tow-friendly options.

Next was finding the Outback. We are fortunate to live near a GREAT dealer: Tom Johnson Camping Center in Concord, NC. My in-laws have bought a couple Class-A's from them, so they knew the sales staff, finance people, etc. They were extremely friendly and helpful, and really seemed to appreciate our business (which given today's economy, I'm sure they did.) I had seen this particular unit last Fall when TJCC first bought it, and had checked it out several times - a 300BH in Havana decor. We had a large RV show here in Charlotte in February, and this unit was at the show - I sat in it, and talked to the Keystone rep for over an hour. I've even popped out to it sever times this spring, measuring, and checking in after rainstorms for a leaks, etc. Finally, last Monday was the day, and we ordered it! They were willing to 'deal' quite a bit, and we ended up purchasing the RV for about $1500 over the "show price" from February, but with a Reese 1200 dual-cam/sway hitch, Prodigy brake controller, 2nd battery, electric tongue jack and a nice screen room (Patty-O Room) added in, all installed.

On Friday we picked it up~ our PDI lasted a few hours, and I videotaped most of it, with the tech explaining things to my wife. (I found out later that I missed one little point - we were on shore power the whole time, so I wasn't aware that the batteries wouldn't work the electrical outlets~







!) In the camp store, we purchased wheel chocks, Linx levelers, Rhinoflex sewer hoses, a city water regulator, and black tank chemicals. Then I drove it home, while my wife went to get the kids.

I was OK driving it, and it took me a few stops to get the brake controller adjusted right. I wasn't sure if I would get it thru my neighborhood to my house, but we often have visitors with RV's park in our clubhouse lot, so I figured I'd just pull in there..... no problem getting into the neighborhood, and then I pulled into the clubhouse parking lot. I parked and then thought... "Oh man, I $&%#'d up!" Never having driven a big trailer before, I didn't think ahead, and pulled straight into a narrow, downhill parking lot. There was about 10' of clearance between me & the 2 curbs, and trees on both sides. ;-) With the help of my wife and a neighbor, I got quite a lesson about maneuvering a trailer in a tight space. Eventually - and yes, it took me about an hour of back-and-forth - I had it turned around. First lesson learned - PLAN AHEAD!

Finally, I had it parked for the evening, and the kids (2 girls, 8 & 9) were able to get in play! Our camping buddies came over, and we hung out for the night. The kids & I slept on the Outback that night - and I woke up with a migraine, I'm assuming from the formaldehyde. I did my best to watch the kids for a while til my wife got there, and then I went home, took some medicine and slept in a dark, quiet space for a couple hours. That afternoon, we loaded some stuff, and I moved the Outback in front of my house - which was easy compared to turning it around the night before. So Saturday night, we hung out with more neighbors in the Outback, watched the NASCAR race, and generally enjoyed the RV and got to "know it" a little better (and Saturday night, I slept in the house.)

Yesterday, we finished packing it up, and my father-in-law helped me move it over to the storage facility - I practiced moving around and backing it in 3 times. Now I just need to go out today and get a couple locks for the hitch, propane, & batteries (again, I should have already planned ahead for that, but...) And then on Friday, we'll be off! Taking it out to an RV Resort about 20 miles from here for a full weekend try-out.

Now in the meantime, I need to get a Memory Foam Mattress Topper....... ;-)

Thanks for letting me ramble on! I feel like I've been reading all of your adventures here for the last couple years with nothing to return. If feels so great to be an Outbacker!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

ZHB,

Congrats on the new Outback. You sound like you put a lot of thought into the purchase (both the Outback and the TV) and you did a good job. You'll enjoy both.

I remember the thrill when I got my first Outback. You're gonna love it.

Enjoy,

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd strongly recommend some vent covers and then leave the vents open until the smell dissipates. Also, run the furnace when you won't need to be inside. It can smoke a little on first use. Do the same with the oven.

Sounds like a nice way to break yourself in to the occasional challenges with manuvering something that big!









Enjoy the camping!!!


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome from a fellow 300BH'er.....







!!!!!!

.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats on the Outback! Now you have to make it to some rallies


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

ZHB said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a first-time RV owner as of Friday!
> 
> First order of business was a tow vehicle, and like everything, there were compromises. The TV is my wife's daily driver, and she insisted on an SUV over a truck, to better haul the kids around (plus, she really has a thing for Suburbans.) So last December, when GM was really hurting, we got a tremendous deal on a 2500 Suburban, with all of the various tow-friendly options.
> 
> ...


Welcome and Congrats!!!! Nice Truck









Camping World has the 7 zone memory foam topper on sale for 99.00, it is Nice i got one.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ZHB said:


> I've been reading all of your adventures here for the last couple years with nothing to return. If feels so great to be an Outbacker!


I think you win the prize for being an Outbacker...but not having a trailer.

Congrats on the new Outback. Sounds like a really nice unit.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweet ! Congrats and welcome


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME TO THE OUTBACK FAMILY. Practice, Practice, Practice. Maneuvering will become easier each time you do it.


----------

